# Missing Marley and Jameson



## MissMarley (Nov 17, 2016)

I am brand new here. We just lost our precious Marley last month. She was 15 years old, I know she had a nice long life. I thought I'd be prepared for the loss. Well I wasn't, it's devastating. Gosh I miss everything about her. We brought Marley and her litter mate Jameson into our lives in March of 2001. They were out first goldens, just amazing dogs. Jameson died at 12 yrs of hemangiosarcoma. He was diagnosed in April and passed 3 months later. Losing Marley has torn open the wound of also losing Jameson. These 2 were great dogs and filled our lives with such love. Missing them both every day. Thank you for this forum.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Marley and Jameson. 
It's very hard, it's one of the hardest things I have ever been through. I've lost several over the years, it never gets any easier and I have found that I have never been as prepared as I thought I was. The sense of loss and the pain is so great. A huge part of you goes with them especially when you've had a dog as long as you had Marley. 

Each dog is so very special, they hold a special place in our hearts. Give yourself time to grieve your loss and for your heart to heal.


----------



## MissMarley (Nov 17, 2016)

Marley and Jameson. Marley is on the right in both pictures. Miss them so much.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They were beautiful, I can tell they were very close.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

I's so hard because you loved them so ... Hold on ...The memories will turn to all the good things you enjoyed with them and your smile will shine through !!! That's the way they would have wanted you to be !!!!


----------



## MissMarley (Nov 17, 2016)

Thank you both for your kind words, I appreciate it.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Goldens are simply special, and that's why it hurts so much when they die. Your Marley and Jameson are very beautiful dogs and much loved. I say are because they live on, in your heart, and in your memory. That part never changes. Death only means that the story is complete. But it's still there, the whole story of Marley and Jameson and you. You can close your eyes and you're all back at the lake that very warm Summer's day, or enjoying some quiet time at home.

I wish you peace, when the grieving is over, but don't be afraid to cry. And to cry often. There's no greater testament to love than the pain we feel upon death. While it hurts, and hurts bad, it's beautiful too.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your losses, it never gets easier. It does seem that when you lose one the loss of those that have gone before floods back in. 

Such beautiful dogs!!!! It looks like you have some wonderful photos and memories to help remember the good times. Those are so important.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marley and Jameson*

Your Marley and Jameson were so beautiful and perfect together.
I'm sure they've made friends with my Smooch and Snobear.
Please email me your screen name and the exact date and year that Marley and Jameson crossed to the Rainbow Bridge and I will add them to the Rainbow Bridge Lists.

Karen
[email protected]


----------



## MissMarley (Nov 17, 2016)

Thank you Wolfeye, B&G Mom and Karen519. Your words help greatly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Miss Marley*

Miss Marley

I added Marley and Jameson to our Rainbow Bridge Lists, for 2016 and 2013.


----------

